# Remyline Certified



## Black Label Romo

Well here's the video I mentioned in another thread...like I said...I do not agree with Fabian's views as far as what he owns...I do like Remy himself and alot of RLC dog's...they do tend to show a lil more DA still...I guess in his mind that makes them a real APBT...lol..I welcome all feedback...would like to actually get some good conversations going in here  Alot of people also feel as if he took an edge dog...slapped his name on em and had a bloodline...I think that in the begining they were just edge dogs...but through the years I do think his line shows consistency and has succesfully branched off into their own thing...whats your opinion...


----------



## apbtmom76

ughhh I need my darn sound card fixed so I can hear all of this stuff, I will have to wait to discuss, lol. But I do like the look of htese dogs for sure.


----------



## Rudy4747

Maybe he os confused Remy does not look act fr walk lik APBT. But he does look act and walk bully.


----------



## Rudy4747

They are nice bullies I really prefer a dog that look like Surez, dog better they seem tighter, cleaner looking dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Okay, I'm here to learn about what is going on in the current American Bully Community. I will admit, my knowledge of the dogs is limited to the foundation of the breed. 

I do like that Fabian is okay with dog aggressive dogs in his program but on the same hand he described the traditional APBT as one who you would have to worry about running up and mauling someone is completely ludicrous.

I may be coming out from underneath a rock here, but when did Remyline become associated with the term "certified"? I remember Remy as far back as a fun show in Tallahassee in 2005 or 06 before all of this serious hype they created for themselves. I now acknowledge him for an actual line instead of just a dog. 

From what I gather ... this new Certified term is meant to represent "if you buy a remyline dog, you are one of the limited members who did not get ripped off by the bully movement with a mixed breed". If I'm wrong please someone correct me.

EDITED TO ADD: As a result of my limited knowledge of the current bully community it was a misinterpretation of the title. There was Certified bloodline which was part of the foundation of the Gottiline dogs. Since both of the lines are not related until more recently, i was confused as to why Remyline was being associated with Certified.


----------



## Rudy4747

Seems like most people just don't like dealing with them. i can understand, it took me apong time to get his papers. i thought it was cause i was dealing with a middle man. i guess i can beleive him when he said it was them.


----------



## Black Label Romo

The Official Remyline Certified | One Blood. One Line.

WHAT ISRLC (Remyline Certified)

Having your dog RemyLine Certified means that you are apart of the RemyLine family. It confirms the fact that you honor the bloodline and keep your dog at the RLC standards. 
You can find all the requirements and the application form on RLCdogs.com. Please feel free to contact us for any questions or concerns with the certification process.
We accept Visa, MasterCard, Amex,Check or Money orders. (Checks will have to clear before the RLC is mailed out).
RLC VIP dogs are the ones that meet the highest RLC requirements. VIP membership comes with special access to our site, products and events.


----------



## MISSAPBT

I hate it how he says not manbitter type of game, wtf?!?!?!?!


----------



## Black Label Romo

I agree Missapbt...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Lone Star said:


> The Official Remyline Certified | One Blood. One Line.
> 
> WHAT ISRLC (Remyline Certified)
> 
> Having your dog RemyLine Certified means that you are apart of the RemyLine family. It confirms the fact that you honor the bloodline and keep your dog at the RLC standards.
> You can find all the requirements and the application form on RLCdogs.com. Please feel free to contact us for any questions or concerns with the certification process.
> We accept Visa, MasterCard, Amex,Check or Money orders. (Checks will have to clear before the RLC is mailed out).
> RLC VIP dogs are the ones that meet the highest RLC requirements. VIP membership comes with special access to our site, products and events.


:hammer::stick::snap: when? EDIT: and how?


----------



## Rudy4747

Sorry for my last post on this thread it was ment for dif thread. this is why i should not gopitbull on my phone.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Those are some over weight suckers....lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> :hammer::stick::snap: when? EDIT: and how?


Does anyone know the answer??


----------



## Rudy4747

Still looks like a larger RE that tend to be the same colors. Tri blue fawn. Any who they are nice, but don;t seem to be really special.


----------



## FamilyLinePits

Ok, I'm confused... If Razor Edge is considered more American Bully than Pit Bull Terrier, And he claims that his remyline standard is considerably larger than most Razor Edge dogs... How can he claim Pit Bull Terrier?

His own words state that his dogs are well out of the breed standard for American Pit Bull Terriers (by UKC/ADBA standards). "85-90lb males"

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## apbtmom76

omg FLP, I am lmaooo at you avatar, lol.


----------



## Novakkennels

No offense but this guy seems like a joke :hammer:Certified? come on now it seems as if he wants more $$$ and imo his dog or its offspring looks just as it is another strain of RE...
EDIT: oh btw im diggin the Bullies 101!


----------



## Rudy4747

seems like I would love a remy line dog but not one he has bred. Looks like he just got lucky and got a good pup from some one.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

If you want to know more about Remyline then check out the *interview with Fabian from BTK's show* a few weeks ago. You can hear for yourself about his breeding practices and kennel, which are highly unethical in my opinion.


----------



## junkyard

Perfect example of how many idiotic breeders there are in the bullies, i will put it simply wheather it be an apbt, a bully a stafford oe a game bred apbt i would never purchase a dog from a guy who cant even grasp the history of the breed himself let alone the meaning of gameness. 
Credit where credits due he makes his dogs sound great and is peddling at its finest, if i didnt know about the dogs at all and was new, i would probly end up with a dog from someone like him.

So he certifies his own dogs. Thats like me telling you the cupcakes i make are the best in the world because ive won my own "world champion cupcake contest" for five years running.

They are the best because i say so lol.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

[email protected]

His dogs for the most part are pretty... They do look like first gen RE but larger... His practices are unethical and immoral just to start and stay somewhat nice... The guy seems to try at an honest living but maybe didn't have the guidance one needs to actually be reputable?


----------



## junkyard

I will not disagree he does seem like a pretty smart guy and his setup is nice and they are happy looking dogs, but if i bred and sold dogs for thousands and thousands of dollars i would have a better setup as should anyone.
He markets himself briliantly and sounds like he wants the best for bullies, i have no doubt about that , i just couldnt purchase a pup from a fella who couldnt even define what "game" is which is the singlemost sought after trait[if you could call it that] in the original history of the dogs. 
More power to anyone who loves his dogs and buys them if they like em, good for them .


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Oh I agree wholeheartedly with you junk... I just think he's is a typical byb turned trying to do good... I think he's trying but for one needs to get away from calling his dogs apbts and two needs to do a little research and speak from education rather than his rear


----------



## Sadie

Ok I stopped the video when he started talking about game, drive, and mauling a human! Game has nothing to do with mauling humans or dogs or barking at humans nor does it have anything to do with working drive! This guy needs to be schooled about the breed in general. How can you breed dogs that descend from game dogs and not even understand the APBT and their genetic makeup? or the true meaning of GAMENESS as it relates to the APBT? That baffles me and I couldn't even finish watching the rest of the video because of that. Human aggression was never bred into the APBT EVER! and Game has nothing to do with DA or HA. A dog who barks is just a dog who barks I know kick me dogs that will bark if you approach them. This guy needs some 1 on 1 Game Dog education IMHO.


----------



## Mach0

Sadie said:


> Ok I stopped the video when he started talking about game, drive, and mauling a human! Game has nothing to do with mauling humans or dogs or barking at humans nor does it have anything to do with working drive! This guy needs to be schooled about the breed in general. How can you breed dogs that descend from game dogs and not even understand the APBT and their genetic makeup? or the true meaning of GAMENESS as it relates to the APBT? That baffles me and I couldn't even finish watching the rest of the video because of that. Human aggression was never bred into the APBT EVER! and Game has nothing to do with DA or HA. A dog who barks is just a dog who barks I know kick me dogs that will bark if you approach them. This guy needs some 1 on 1 Game Dog education IMHO.


Lol 
I <3 Sadie


----------



## Sadie

Mach0 said:


> Lol
> I <3 Sadie


I love you too Tiger!


----------



## Hanover Pits

First off the sought after dogs are what your interested in.. he's being specific saying just this line. I disagree with him 100% He doesn't know anything except the word remy line lol. Looking at this.. I dnt see how he calls this a pitbull. He is way off in my opinion and others as well I am sure.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

In order to have your own bloodline there should be at least 3 different bloodlines used to create an individual look that distinguishes you from other lines. For example, if I was a breeder and used Edge, Greyline, and Gaff bloodlines to create a distinctive look, then any products from the fourth generation and on would be known as "Pitbullmamanatl's bloodline. That being said, I don't consider Remyline a bloodline as it is just two RE dogs inbred and line bred- at best it is a strain of Razor's Edge. Jay of Rock City Bullies explains it best saying, "If Remy, a Gaff female, and a Gottiline female were the originators of the line, where you could find all 3 dogs in every 'RemyLine' dogs ped, then it would be a bloodline.That has not happened.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbullmamanatl said:


> In order to have your own bloodline there should be at least 3 different bloodlines used to create an individual look that distinguishes you from other lines.




You don't have to have multiple lines to create your own.

No matter if you have all RE dogs. 3-4 generation in those dogs have all been bred to YOUR specific want and desire, there for creating your own line.

A bloodline doesn't have to look any different. All that makes it your line is the fact that YOU are the one that over generations have went clearly in the direction of your choice.

Now normally your not going to have a solid line and continue and breed that way. You will cross to your desire. However you don't have to add a certian # of other lines to make your dogs your own.

There of course is no written rule to making a line.


----------



## aimee235

I agree with Holly.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

American_Pit13 said:


> You don't have to have multiple lines to create your own.
> 
> No matter if you have all RE dogs. 3-4 generation in those dogs have all been bred to YOUR specific want and desire, there for creating your own line.
> 
> A bloodline doesn't have to look any different. All that makes it your line is the fact that YOU are the one that over generations have went clearly in the direction of your choice.
> 
> Now normally your not going to have a solid line and continue and breed that way. You will cross to your desire. However you don't have to add a certian # of other lines to make your dogs your own.
> 
> There of course is no written rule to making a line.


Good post and I have had it explained to me both ways. This is from the ADBA's web site:



> A bloodline can be based on a breeder, such as in the example of Howard Heinzl, or it can also be based on an individual stud dog or brood bitch. In this case, it is usually a prominent dog that genetically throws such quality, that a high percentage of its offspring all breed true for this quality. An example of this is Crenshaw's (Jerry's) Champion Honeybunch. Honeybunch was a bitch from the Carver and Boudreaux bloodline which genetically possessed such quality that, when bred to five different stud dogs, produced top dogs from every litter. There was no wrong way to breed this bitch. She produced quality from all five breeders. One of her sons, Crenshaw's Champion Jeep, is given credit in some circles for being one of the greatest producing studs of modern APBT history, You hear of fanciers, that credit Jeep with establishing a distinct "bloodline" of his own. We can argue that, Jeep is really a dog from the Honeybunch line or 25% Carver, 25% Boudreaux, 50% Loposay cross, depending on how far back in his pedigree you want to go or to whom you want to give the credit.


----------



## American_Pit13

That is a good example of someone making a line out of name alone. Jeep 3-4 generations in would IMO be a line as neither of the previous lines had a say in what was being bred. 

Better example in my area of lines. 

You have Nevada dogs. You take these Nevada dogs an using only Nevada dogs are breeding at your kennel for generations. You no longer have Nevada dog as Nevada had nothing to do with what you chose to breed.


This is the main reason you see so much variance in bully lines. RE dogs for example are not all RE dogs. 

Many people breed RE dogs and continue to give them the bloodline name when in fact it is not Daves creations . So you get all this bloodline variation and the line itself as labeled as RE so RE takes the heat for the good and bad whether its truly his line or not.


----------



## LoudMouf

First before I address the bloodline debate I am going to explain my feelings on Remyline Certified, RLC, RKC, and Fabian of LowJack Kennels & Remyline:

No one can knock Fabian for being quite the salesperson, he has convinced people into buying a useless piece of paper based on his reputation. Which is pretty sad because he and some of his closes "partners" are some of the biggest crooks in the bully community. First for anyone who says "Remyline" has a consistent look should understand that OF COURSE you are going to have a consistent look when you are continunally linebreeding and inbreeding on Remy. Yet anyone who understands how linebreeding and inbreeding works you are going to loose substance/size, and if you look at these 3x, 4x Remy breedings that is exactly what you are getting. Smaller dogs that kinda still look like Remy, that doesn't take a genius to realize if you breed your Remy offspring to other Remy offspring in theory you should get Remy traits. LOL Anyone who thinks I am mistaken, show me photos of Remy standing next to his grandkids and great grandkids and tell me they are Remy's size. I am not saying Remy Martin is not an impressive dog and produced some quality dogs, but if you really look at what he has produced the percentage is not that impressive.

On the BTK show, Fabian clearly stated, "for $2500 I would have bred Remy to your cat" so what do you think that says about Fabian's ethics as a breeder. Now let's replace cat and enter in some other breed or maybe a dog with no papers, and it starts to be very clear who is one of the largest contributors to the overpopulation. Remy Martin (according to UKC) has almost 1000 registered pups. Fabian has also said on the BTK show that it doesn't matter if the female was terrible, he would breed Remy to it if the person wanted to pay the stud fee: HOW DOES THAT MAKE A BLOODLINE? The reason for Remyline's popularity is pure mass production. One thing I have learned over my years within the bully community is that breeder's don't bite the hand that feed them. In essence, if you buy a dog off of Remy, naturally by association you are now a Remyline supporter, because no breeder in his right mind is going to bad mouth the guy his dog is off of. Therefore since Fabian was pumping out these dogs, everyone who owns a Remy kid or grandkid is now going to jump on the bandwagon and support Remy his legacy. This is why Fabian has become this iconic name to some people and still a clown to others. Call it hatred or envy if you want but I have personally talked to Fabian in person quite a few times and when the dude told me, "all I look for in a female's pedigre is if Remy is in it" I knew he didn't know what he was doing.

As for a bloodline....

To create a bloodline you are producing something that is consistent. The ADBA website says you can create a bloodline based on ONE DOG, but one thing you are not addressing is the ADBA is referring to a working dog rather than a conformational traits. Fabian states that Remy dogs all look the same and they are distinct from other Razors Edge dogs and I disagree because if you look at dogs off of Manu and Blue of Ruckus they are look the same. Hell look at Bumpy Johnson and Remy Martin (littermate brothers) and they look almost identical to each other, by Fabian's own definition why would it be Remyline and not Ruckusline or Shortshot/Remy line since all those dogs spawn from the same lineage? It's because Razors Edge as a bloodline has consistencies that can be seen through the whole bloodline. Fabian's comments about Lil Ro and Nemesis are funny because he took two dogs that were bred very differently, Lil Ro is a direct Cairo son and Nemesis is heavy CatMan Roo/China Black and Paddington. CatMan Roo/China Black are the Sire and Dam of both Throwin Knuckles and Inna Rage, both heavy in Nemesis pedigree. Now let's look at a dog that is directly out of Knuckles/Paddington.









Bullseye Nemesis









UKC CH Razors Edge Razzle Dazzle (Knuckles/Paddington)

I guess Razors Edge blood is a little more consistent that Fabian would have you believe....Remyline blood is now available in all different shapes and sizes just like everything else. Furthermore their "judges" are very questionable. Conformation showing is the evaluation of breeding stock, and the judges duty is to award merit to the dogs who are superb examples of breeding stock. To be a successful judge, you need to know how to evaluate the animals canine structure and understand how faults effect the animal in form and function. NONE OF THE JUDGES I have ever seen at a Remyline show know anything about canine structure, movement, or even lay a hand on the dog. So what are they judging the dog to? Basically the RLC/RKC shows are nothing more than a popularity contest and picking owners who will best financial help Fabian's little Remyline empire.

Like I said, I am not going to say I do not like Remy Martin as a dog. In fact we own a few dogs with Remy Martin in their pedigree, I am just not a follower and know what they are about.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> First before I address the bloodline debate I am going to explain my feelings on Remyline Certified, RLC, RKC, and Fabian of LowJack Kennels & Remyline:
> 
> No one can knock Fabian for being quite the salesperson, he has convinced people into buying a useless piece of paper based on his reputation. Which is pretty sad because he and some of his closes "partners" are some of the biggest crooks in the bully community. First for anyone who says "Remyline" has a consistent look should understand that OF COURSE you are going to have a consistent look when you are continunally linebreeding and inbreeding on Remy. Yet anyone who understands how linebreeding and inbreeding works you are going to loose substance/size, and if you look at these 3x, 4x Remy breedings that is exactly what you are getting. Smaller dogs that kinda still look like Remy, that doesn't take a genius to realize if you breed your Remy offspring to other Remy offspring in theory you should get Remy traits. LOL Anyone who thinks I am mistaken, show me photos of Remy standing next to his grandkids and great grandkids and tell me they are Remy's size. I am not saying Remy Martin is not an impressive dog and produced some quality dogs, but if you really look at what he has produced the percentage is not that impressive.
> 
> On the BTK show, Fabian clearly stated, "for $2500 I would have bred Remy to your cat" so what do you think that says about Fabian's ethics as a breeder. Now let's replace cat and enter in some other breed or maybe a dog with no papers, and it starts to be very clear who is one of the largest contributors to the overpopulation. Remy Martin (according to UKC) has almost 1000 registered pups. Fabian has also said on the BTK show that it doesn't matter if the female was terrible, he would breed Remy to it if the person wanted to pay the stud fee: HOW DOES THAT MAKE A BLOODLINE? The reason for Remyline's popularity is pure mass production. One thing I have learned over my years within the bully community is that breeder's don't bite the hand that feed them. In essence, if you buy a dog off of Remy, naturally by association you are now a Remyline supporter, because no breeder in his right mind is going to bad mouth the guy his dog is off of. Therefore since Fabian was pumping out these dogs, everyone who owns a Remy kid or grandkid is now going to jump on the bandwagon and support Remy his legacy. This is why Fabian has become this iconic name to some people and still a clown to others. Call it hatred or envy if you want but I have personally talked to Fabian in person quite a few times and when the dude told me, "all I look for in a female's pedigre is if Remy is in it" I knew he didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> As for a bloodline....
> 
> To create a bloodline you are producing something that is consistent. The ADBA website says you can create a bloodline based on ONE DOG, but one thing you are not addressing is the ADBA is referring to a working dog rather than a conformational traits. Fabian states that Remy dogs all look the same and they are distinct from other Razors Edge dogs and I disagree because if you look at dogs off of Manu and Blue of Ruckus they are look the same. Hell look at Bumpy Johnson and Remy Martin (littermate brothers) and they look almost identical to each other, by Fabian's own definition why would it be Remyline and not Ruckusline or Shortshot/Remy line since all those dogs spawn from the same lineage? It's because Razors Edge as a bloodline has consistencies that can be seen through the whole bloodline. Fabian's comments about Lil Ro and Nemesis are funny because he took two dogs that were bred very differently, Lil Ro is a direct Cairo son and Nemesis is heavy CatMan Roo/China Black and Paddington. CatMan Roo/China Black are the Sire and Dam of both Throwin Knuckles and Inna Rage, both heavy in Nemesis pedigree. Now let's look at a dog that is directly out of Knuckles/Paddington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye Nemesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKC CH Razors Edge Razzle Dazzle (Knuckles/Paddington)
> 
> I guess Razors Edge blood is a little more consistent that Fabian would have you believe....Remyline blood is now available in all different shapes and sizes just like everything else. Furthermore their "judges" are very questionable. Conformation showing is the evaluation of breeding stock, and the judges duty is to award merit to the dogs who are superb examples of breeding stock. To be a successful judge, you need to know how to evaluate the animals canine structure and understand how faults effect the animal in form and function. NONE OF THE JUDGES I have ever seen at a Remyline show know anything about canine structure, movement, or even lay a hand on the dog. So what are they judging the dog to? Basically the RLC/RKC shows are nothing more than a popularity contest and picking owners who will best financial help Fabian's little Remyline empire.
> 
> Like I said, I am not going to say I do not like Remy Martin as a dog. In fact we own a few dogs with Remy Martin in their pedigree, I am just not a follower and know what their about.


Thank you so much for posting that! EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT post. Thank you for your input on the whole certified thing because there were a lot of us who were confused about it. You know my thoughts on Fabian so I will leave it at that and if anyone wants to hear from the horses mouth about breeding to a cat check out the *interview he did on the Booth* with BTK. 


> Fabian states that Remy dogs all look the same and they are distinct from other Razors Edge dogs and I disagree because if you look at dogs off of Manu and Blue of Ruckus they are look the same. Hell look at Bumpy Johnson and Remy Martin (littermate brothers) and they look almost identical to each other, by Fabian's own definition why would it be Remyline and not Ruckusline or Shortshot/Remy line since all those dogs spawn from the same lineage? It's because Razors Edge as a bloodline has consistencies that can be seen through the whole bloodline.


----------



## Firehazard

MISSAPBT said:


> I hate it how he says not manbitter type of game, wtf?!?!?!?!


:rofl: Thats where I said well he dont know ..

The reality is he just contradicted himself, he said its not a game type of maul somebody up type dog, but it is a mans dog it will growl and bark at you, you can't just stroll up to the dog.. LOL well dip :rofl: thanks for letting us know what you don't know while selling to people who don't know. Sorry the game mis quotation has me infuriated at people just like him they are a dime a dozen..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Firehazard said:


> :rofl: Thats where I said well he dont know ..
> 
> The reality is he just contradicted himself, he said its not a game type of maul somebody up type dog, but it is a mans dog it will growl and bark at you, you can't just stroll up to the dog.. LOL well dip :rofl: thanks for letting us know what you don't know while selling to people who don't know. Sorry the game mis quotation has me infuriated at people just like him they are a dime a dozen..


I feel you, Stan, and you should be mad. I don't even like to listen to him talk because when it gets quiet I swear I can hear my braincells dying from all ignorance he spewed.


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: hahaha for sure^^ thats the type of person ya gotta just ask, "please don't talk" .. LOL


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

LoudMouf said:


> First before I address the bloodline debate I am going to explain my feelings on Remyline Certified, RLC, RKC, and Fabian of LowJack Kennels & Remyline:
> 
> No one can knock Fabian for being quite the salesperson, he has convinced people into buying a useless piece of paper based on his reputation. Which is pretty sad because he and some of his closes "partners" are some of the biggest crooks in the bully community. First for anyone who says "Remyline" has a consistent look should understand that OF COURSE you are going to have a consistent look when you are continunally linebreeding and inbreeding on Remy. Yet anyone who understands how linebreeding and inbreeding works you are going to loose substance/size, and if you look at these 3x, 4x Remy breedings that is exactly what you are getting. Smaller dogs that kinda still look like Remy, that doesn't take a genius to realize if you breed your Remy offspring to other Remy offspring in theory you should get Remy traits. LOL Anyone who thinks I am mistaken, show me photos of Remy standing next to his grandkids and great grandkids and tell me they are Remy's size. I am not saying Remy Martin is not an impressive dog and produced some quality dogs, but if you really look at what he has produced the percentage is not that impressive.
> 
> On the BTK show, Fabian clearly stated, "for $2500 I would have bred Remy to your cat" so what do you think that says about Fabian's ethics as a breeder. Now let's replace cat and enter in some other breed or maybe a dog with no papers, and it starts to be very clear who is one of the largest contributors to the overpopulation. Remy Martin (according to UKC) has almost 1000 registered pups. Fabian has also said on the BTK show that it doesn't matter if the female was terrible, he would breed Remy to it if the person wanted to pay the stud fee: HOW DOES THAT MAKE A BLOODLINE? The reason for Remyline's popularity is pure mass production. One thing I have learned over my years within the bully community is that breeder's don't bite the hand that feed them. In essence, if you buy a dog off of Remy, naturally by association you are now a Remyline supporter, because no breeder in his right mind is going to bad mouth the guy his dog is off of. Therefore since Fabian was pumping out these dogs, everyone who owns a Remy kid or grandkid is now going to jump on the bandwagon and support Remy his legacy. This is why Fabian has become this iconic name to some people and still a clown to others. Call it hatred or envy if you want but I have personally talked to Fabian in person quite a few times and when the dude told me, "all I look for in a female's pedigre is if Remy is in it" I knew he didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> As for a bloodline....
> 
> To create a bloodline you are producing something that is consistent. The ADBA website says you can create a bloodline based on ONE DOG, but one thing you are not addressing is the ADBA is referring to a working dog rather than a conformational traits. Fabian states that Remy dogs all look the same and they are distinct from other Razors Edge dogs and I disagree because if you look at dogs off of Manu and Blue of Ruckus they are look the same. Hell look at Bumpy Johnson and Remy Martin (littermate brothers) and they look almost identical to each other, by Fabian's own definition why would it be Remyline and not Ruckusline or Shortshot/Remy line since all those dogs spawn from the same lineage? It's because Razors Edge as a bloodline has consistencies that can be seen through the whole bloodline. Fabian's comments about Lil Ro and Nemesis are funny because he took two dogs that were bred very differently, Lil Ro is a direct Cairo son and Nemesis is heavy CatMan Roo/China Black and Paddington. CatMan Roo/China Black are the Sire and Dam of both Throwin Knuckles and Inna Rage, both heavy in Nemesis pedigree. Now let's look at a dog that is directly out of Knuckles/Paddington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye Nemesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKC CH Razors Edge Razzle Dazzle (Knuckles/Paddington)
> 
> I guess Razors Edge blood is a little more consistent that Fabian would have you believe....Remyline blood is now available in all different shapes and sizes just like everything else. Furthermore their "judges" are very questionable. Conformation showing is the evaluation of breeding stock, and the judges duty is to award merit to the dogs who are superb examples of breeding stock. To be a successful judge, you need to know how to evaluate the animals canine structure and understand how faults effect the animal in form and function. NONE OF THE JUDGES I have ever seen at a Remyline show know anything about canine structure, movement, or even lay a hand on the dog. So what are they judging the dog to? Basically the RLC/RKC shows are nothing more than a popularity contest and picking owners who will best financial help Fabian's little Remyline empire.
> 
> Like I said, I am not going to say I do not like Remy Martin as a dog. In fact we own a few dogs with Remy Martin in their pedigree, I am just not a follower and know what they are about.


I whole heartedly agree with your response!


----------



## MrPitBull

ok i guess it can't be done


----------



## DLaurie

great thread


----------



## FrostFell

I didnt read everything ITT, so forgive if I repeat something, but I've watched this farce happen from the beginning, when Remy was born.

Remy is a Razors Edge dog by way of Ruckus, so should, in all fairness, have the Ruckus prefix. He doesn't. He also is RE, not "Remyline". The only thing Remyline is is a moneymaking scam building on the hype surrounding the gigantic levels of advertising and PR that Fabian has done on this one dog. Remy isnt even that nice. Iv met the dog. I wasnt impressed. And his get are not consistant enough to suddenly and magically warrant being called their own bloodline. A sire line is not a bloodline.

Its money. Thats all it is.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

FrostFell said:


> I didnt read everything ITT, so forgive if I repeat something, but I've watched this farce happen from the beginning, when Remy was born.
> 
> Remy is a Razors Edge dog by way of Ruckus, so should, in all fairness, have the Ruckus prefix. He doesn't. He also is RE, not "Remyline". The only thing Remyline is is a moneymaking scam building on the hype surrounding the gigantic levels of advertising and PR that Fabian has done on this one dog. Remy isnt even that nice. Iv met the dog. I wasnt impressed. And his get are not consistant enough to suddenly and magically warrant being called their own bloodline. A sire line is not a bloodline.
> 
> Its money. Thats all it is.


"For $2500 I'd breed Remy to a cat" Fabian's words. That does not make a bloodline. Fabian is a tool and I agree with your response girl!


----------



## jimi438

FamilyLinePits said:


> Ok, I'm confused... If Razor Edge is considered more American Bully than Pit Bull Terrier, And he claims that his remyline standard is considerably larger than most Razor Edge dogs... How can he claim Pit Bull Terrier?
> 
> His own words state that his dogs are well out of the breed standard for American Pit Bull Terriers (by UKC/ADBA standards). "85-90lb males"
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


i agree he seems to be talking out of both sides of his mouth. wow. hes also a bus. man and wateva he can do to seperate himself from the reszt and make his dogs seem to be more exclusive then others he will do it, but IMO. these are not pit bulls @ ALL...


----------



## FrostFell

jimi438 said:


> i agree he seems to be talking out of both sides of his mouth. wow. hes also a bus. man and wateva he can do to seperate himself from the reszt and make his dogs seem to be more exclusive then others he will do it, but IMO. these are not pit bulls @ ALL...


No they aren't, theyre Razors Edge American Bullies

As bloody far as *I* am concerned, there are two American Bully bloodlines and two ONLY. Edge. Gotti.

There is no "sinful line" or "xplicitline" or "remyline". Your #### is either Edge or Gotti. Or it ain't a Bully.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

pitbullmamanatl said:


> "For $2500 I'd breed Remy to a cat" Fabian's words. That does not make a bloodline. Fabian is a tool and I agree with your response girl!


didnt richard barajas say the same thing more or less?

either way some kennels i've seen are in it for the money could give 2 s about the dogs their putting out sounds like this guys not much different from them

imo a blood lines a brand you can promote your brand all day long and to try to get good sales on bad product it happens every where look the the damage control toyota had to do with their cars. yes some of these guys are crooks and sell horribly bred dogs. but look at the different apbt bloodlines their brands legacies of their dogs, granted not every kennel or yard deserves to have its bloodline, but you cant just go around saying that the 2 most famous bloodlines are the only lines you give a hoot about, im not deep into bullys as much as every one else in this thread but im sure there are people doing right by the breed doing their work and making their brand into a blood line just like every other serious dogman/woman on this planet the dogs are their lively hood thats how old dog men made money branding or making a bloodline was important just as important as proving them. idk about any one else but im gonna trust the abda about blood lines.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

stonerreakinhavok said:


> didnt richard barajas say the same thing more or less?
> 
> either way some kennels i've seen are in it for the money could give 2 s about the dogs their putting out sounds like this guys not much different from them
> 
> imo a blood lines a brand you can promote your brand all day long and to try to get good sales on bad product it happens every where look the the damage control toyota had to do with their cars. yes some of these guys are crooks and sell horribly bred dogs. but look at the different apbt bloodlines their brands legacies of their dogs, granted not every kennel or yard deserves to have its bloodline, but you cant just go around saying that the 2 most famous bloodlines are the only lines you give a hoot about, im not deep into bullys as much as every one else in this thread but im sure there are people doing right by the breed doing their work and making their brand into a blood line just like every other serious dogman/woman on this planet the dogs are their lively hood thats how old dog men made money branding or making a bloodline was important just as important as proving them. idk about any one else but im gonna trust the abda about blood lines.


In the Bully world there are new so called lines popping up every day such as Bullycampline, Daxline, Monster G etc. I've heard George's explanation on why he says there is a Bullycampline and it is the funniest, most ridiculous ish I've ever heard. I've yet to see a pedigree with at least 6 generation TOP AND BOTTOM and a consistent look from any of those people and a few others who claim hey have a "bloodline." It takes YEARS AND YEARS to create something like that, ask Lady Rampage. She has been working on her program 15 years and is just now getting dogs back that have her name 4-5 generations back and that isn't even top and bottom. In the bully world people start calling their kennel.Most people who claim they have their own lines have only been breeding (if you can call it that) 3 -5 years and won't be around in another 5 you can put money on it. Hell most sell everything they produce and you can't create something of your own if you don't keep any dogs. It takes decades to successfully create your own line and these people don't spend enough time with their dogs to have something of their own. Anyone with a successful line such as Colby or Boudreaux spent their entire lives with their dogs, putting in work. Now the ADBA states that you CAN create a bloodline based on ONE dog; however, that applies only to dogs with working traits, not conformational ones. A blood line's purpose is to create a consistent look and I see a lot of dogs from said "new lines" and they all seem to come in different shapes sizes and variations. Hell some look Bully as all get out and their littermate bro or sis looks like a straight up bulldog.


----------



## cEElint

:goodpost: 

look at Diesel, he's looks nothing like his littermates who are very bullyish


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

right like i said not every kennel or yard deserves to have a bloodline or actually earned it but there has to be people that work with the breed that have put in real work with their dogs to have a blood line that take pride in their dogs. granted yes i know it takes time


----------



## FrostFell

stonerreakinhavok said:


> right like i said not every kennel or yard deserves to have a bloodline or actually earned it but there has to be people that work with the breed that have put in real work with their dogs to have a blood line that take pride in their dogs. granted yes i know it takes time


Sounds like you are confusing "kennel name" with "bloodline". Im a little lost here.... Absolutely you should put your prefix on any dogs you produce, thats your name and your product and you should be proud of it! But just because your name is on a dog, or even a couple generations of dogs, doesn't make those a bloodline. A line is something very specific, a type, a look, that breeds true generation to generation, and is instantly and unmistakably recognizable to anyone within your breed.

I can look at a dog and say "Gaff!!!" or "Sorrells!!" and theres no doubt about it, no ifs ands or buts. They scream their bloodline, and they throw it.

Bloodline is rather like breed type. You can glance at a dog 100 ft away, at the top of a hill, with the sun behind him, and if he screams Doberman to you, you know thats what it is.


----------



## Lua

Firehazard said:


> :
> The reality is he just contradicted himself, he said its not a game type of maul somebody up type dog, but it is a mans dog it will growl and bark at you, you can't just stroll up to the dog.. LOL well dip :rofl: thanks for letting us know what you don't know while selling to people who don't know. Sorry the game mis quotation has me infuriated at people just like him they are a dime a dozen..


:goodpost:

I seriously facepalmed so hard after watching that video. My head hurt from the ridiculousness.... Man biters really? He obviously knows nothing about the Razors Edge "American Pitbull Terriers" he's apparently breeding.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Came across looking at the Remyline at work the other day... Thought they were some great looking bullies. Would love to own one. Love the bully.... Now... sitting here thinking.. I don't want a dog that the breeder is sitting here saying he's breeding APBT when they are obviously bullies... This is when people start gettin confused with what they own that are new.... >.< *sigh* GREAT looking BULLIES...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

PRSweetKandi said:


> Came across looking at the Remyline at work the other day... Thought they were some great looking bullies. Would love to own one. Love the bully.... Now... sitting here thinking.. I don't want a dog that the breeder is sitting here saying he's breeding APBT when they are obviously bullies... This is when people start gettin confused with what they own that are new.... >.< *sigh* GREAT looking BULLIES...


Remy himself is an impressive dog, but I don't think most of his offspring are as good or better than him. As far as Fabian goes.... well, he is an idiot, but a business savvy one.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Definitely... he stuttered there a couple times... LOL. The pups are super cute in the vid, though, I wouldn't ever get a dog from him after listening to this...


----------

